
Ask HN: Real estate venture seeking co-founders - somid3
I am a UC Berkeley engineer and MIT Sloan MBA with over ten years experience in product management and software engineering. I am currently working on a blockchain + real estate venture with 3-4 others with the goal of getting rid of rent. Currently, there is a securities law firm with 100+ lawyers who have expressed interest in working with us on a deferred payment model. There is also a structured finance lawyer from a top 10 global law firm, a number of engineers, and real estate investors.<p>This venture involves mass-scale security submissions to the SEC, blockchain tokens, 0x protocol exchanges, etc. And lots of trusts&#x2F;contracts. Also, we are not working on an ICO or anything speculative or shady.<p>We are looking for interested others to join our team as we are still in the early stages and are finalizing the co-founding team. If you are bored with your corporate job and want to join an exciting venture either full-time, part-time, and go fundraising as soon as the team is complete -- email me at somid3 at gmail dot come. It would be great if you lived in Southern California.<p>When you email, please include your resume or Linkedin profile, and a phone number so we can call you! Also, considering joining our Meetup group at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;Bitcoin-Blockchain-and-ICOs-in-Real-Estate
======
lettergram
FYI - they have monthly job postings on HN. Perhaps that's a good time / place
to post, as it appears you're looking for an employee essentially.

~~~
somid3
Oh yes, I didn't know that. Seeking more of a co-founder. Would it be better
if I deleted this post then?

